
Show HN: An app that allows you to save your spare change to help you travel - jasongray11
Hello,<p>My name is Jason Gray and I am founder of Chrip. Chris is a mobile first app that allows you to save your spare change from everyday purchases to help you finance your next trip. I recently built and launched the prototype on my landing page. If you could be so kind to check it out and sign up for our emailing list as we will need beta testers very soon. I call it the Acorns of trip savings.<p>Landing Page: www.chrip.co
Email: jason.chrip@gmail.com<p>I am looking to build a team. If, after you looking at the video you are interested in joining the team -- please send me an email. My team is awesome and very fun to be around.<p>Thank you!
======
wingerlang
I've seen the whole video, checked the landing page and I still don't know how
this would let me save up money for a trip.

